# Traditional Kills 2014



## Jake Allen

Looking forward to pictures and stories! 
Please post 'em up. 

For your viewing pleasure, traditional kills from previous years:

First Blood:

Steve Angell, Hog, Cumberland Island, 10-8

2012 Video: Thanks to Chris Spikes!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735235

2012 Picture Thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673597

First Blood:
Nolan: June 22, 2013 ~ Hog ~ Damon Howett RC, Bear Razorhead:



2011
video:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681558


thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594259

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills


----------



## AnAvidArcher

Killed on 2/21/12 on Tuckahoe WMA


----------



## gurn

Nice!


----------



## SELFBOW

Jan/Feb















March Madness....

Critter #8


June
Critter #9 1st Big game w all primitive. Selfbow, rivercane arrow, stone point...





Critter #10 My biggest pig w a bow yet. Selfbow Cedar and Bear Razorhead.


August 
Sweet pea...


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Shot on the 2nd to last day of Tennessee's season. Recovered on the last day (Jan 5, 2014) 
8 yard shot
61@30 Zipper SXT zwicky eskimo on a GT trad.


----------



## sawtooth

130-ish sow
April Fool's day, 2014
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
magnus II head


----------



## Hoyt

Killed this litte spike Jan. 11 in Shawnee National Forest.
Sasquatch T/D recurve and Simmons Sharks.


----------



## sawtooth

another little piggy
#2 for 2014
Big Jim buffalo 50#
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey eskimo


----------



## sawtooth

#3 for 2014
Big Jim buffalo
cedar shaft from Wapiti Archery
 Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

2014 Kills
Squirrel #11 Feb.      25, 2014
Sow       March   05, 2014
Sow       March   05, 2014
Boar      May       15, 2014
Sow       May       17, 2014
Dove     Jan.        04, 2014
Carp      May        16, 2014
Sow       July        28, 2014
Boar      July        31, 2014
Sow       July        31, 2014
Sow       August   08, 2014
Sow       August   08, 2014
Squirrel#1 August   16, 2014
Squirrel#2 August   24, 2014
Armadillo   August   29, 2014
Squirrel#3 August   30, 2014
3 pointer    September 19, 2014
Doe            October 05, 2014
Sow           October 15, 2014
Sow           October 16, 2014
Squirrel#4 October 18, 2014
Doe  October 31, 2014 Horse Creek WMA
Squirrel #5 November 09, 2014
Squirrel #6 November 12, 2014
Squirrel #7 November 23, 2014
Squirrel #8 December 02, 2014
Raccoon      December 03, 2014
Squirrel #9 December 10, 2014
Squirrel #10 December 13,2014
Squirrel #11 & #12 December 17, 2014
Squirrel #13 & #14 December 18, 2014
Squirrel #15 December 25, 2014
Squirrel #16 January 03, 2014


----------



## stick-n-string

Mike it looks like you're holding back some videos!!


----------



## SELFBOW

stick-n-string said:


> Mike it looks like you're holding back some videos!!



He ain't doing to bad for an old man that has a hard time getting off the couch...


----------



## Al33

From Namibia, two Kudus, August 2014.


----------



## Blueridge

Quebec Bear


----------



## jerry russell

Luke's Kudu cow and Grey Duiker.


----------



## jerry russell

Common Eland


----------



## Al33

August 24th on Lake Lanier with Jerry Russell. Bowfishing this time of year can be really tough but we managed one kill each and had a grand time of it.


----------



## SELFBOW

Nolan's opening day 8.….


Sept 21 Spike....


10-8 Boar

Squirrel #2

#3 for me


#4




#5


Stone point Raccoon


Nolan's



#6, #7 and a dillo.


#8


Dec 1#9


Dec 18th #10


Dec 22 #11


Dec 23 #12


Dec 24 #13


Dec 27 #14 



Dec 27 #16


----------



## sawtooth

2014 opening day buck


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

*2014 second day of the season Doe*


Martin Hunter #45
Homemade Douglas fir arrows 
Zwickey Eskimo 2-Blade


----------



## ambush77

*Late morning doe*

Samick Sage  
Beman arrow with a magnus snuffer on top


----------



## ClovisSports

*First Bow Kill*

Hunted all year last year with no success (one miss and several missed opportunities) and it all happened for me this afternoon.  She came in with a few others and halted about 10 yards from me.  Hit her through one lung and the heart.  She ran about 100 yards and expired..broke my arrow; I'll have to find he other half tomorrow.   I just got done cleaning her up and look forward to my sit in the AM.  

The bow is a Jeffery's that my dad got built for elk back in '86.


----------



## ClovisSports

*Second bow kill*

Across the property.  Second traditional bow kill.


----------



## sawtooth

1st doe for 2014, taken from the ground. 
51@28 Toelke Chinook, fir arrow, bear razorhead.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

Second doe 
Douglas fir-homemade arrows 
Zwickey Eskimo 125 up front


----------



## Bowhunterga

First wild boar harvest, traditional of course. Shot this past week on Cumberland Island. Northern Mist Classic, 160 grain Magnus classic. 29 yard shot, 60 yard recovery. What a rush!


----------



## dukedog1

Got him this morning.


----------



## snook24

Armadillo and a 8 point this year so far gonna hunt with the bow all season so hopefully Ill be able to post more.


----------



## hambone76

10-16-14. Carroll County doe. PSE Impala Takedown 55#, Gold Tip Traditional 35/55's, 145 grain Satellite 4C broadheads. Double lung shot, deer was down 40 yards from the stand. My second trad deer ever.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

I climbed in a pine tree on an old road bed with several white oaks around. It was pretty quiet until about 6:40, I heard something coming through the woods. It was a spike coming down the road towards me. He headed in the woods behind me then I saw two more headed towards me. The first one stopped to tear up some limbs hanging over the road. Then he headed straight towards me.....he stopped about 10-15 yards from my tree. He didn't give me the best angle, I picked my spot and let it fly. My wood arrow hit a little back of where I wanted. I climbed down and found my arrow covered in blood. I went back to camp and got some help. We ended up finding him about 40 yards straight in front of where I shot him. He had looped around. The Ace broad head hit him in the liver but exited through the stomach. He a basket 6 pointer, but a trophy for my first trad kill


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

*First Trad Horns*

Fir homemade arrows (yours truly)
Zwickey Eskimo up front


----------



## Hoyt

Meat... Black Widow PTFX, Tree Sharks. Shawnee National Forest


----------



## Jayin J

Horse Creek Doe
10/31/14


----------



## Allen Oliver

*2014 Ga Kills*

1- Yote, Fir with 120 grain Grizzly
2- Doe, Fir with 125 grain Woodsman
3- Spike, Fir with 120 grain Grizzly


----------



## Jake Allen

Carroll County, on Stick and String doe.

Double lunged, and watched her fall.
46# RC, Magnus 1 on a 500 spine GT Warrior.
I love a good "Red Arrow"


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*Doe*

Samick Sage 55 lb 
Gt 5575 Magnus  head
Double lung / 40 yard dash


----------



## jerry russell

# 2 for the season. A fun hunt and good dog work.


----------



## jerry russell

Luke with a big bodied young buck


----------



## Al33

Monroe County with Jerry Russell

53#@28 Crow Creek Black Feather longbow, GT 3555 tipped with a Simmons Tiger Shark and 100 gr insert. 16 yard hit was a bit far back but lethal. 80 yard track with Bear the wonder dog, aka Houdini Dog.


----------



## ClovisSports

*# 3*

57# @ 28" Jeffery Archery recurve


----------



## sawtooth

November 12th, 2014
Toelke Chinook 51@28
Easton GG 2016
Magnus II


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 17, 2014
Northern Mist Sheldon. 66" 57# @ 25"
Surewood Shafts 70-75# w/ 145 gr Grizzly broadhead
12 yd shot


----------



## chenryiv

Nov 21th, 2014
Howard Hill "Wesley Special" 55 @25
Surewood Shaft w/Grizzly BH


----------



## Jayin J

From a tree knot 8 yds out.


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*15 yards small game hammer*

15 yards small game hammer with my sage


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*Rabbit*

With the Sage again  small game hammer


----------



## Bucky T

Blackbeard Island Doe (December Hunt)

Whitewolf  Beowulf
56lbs @28"
5575 GT Blems
190gr Treeshark


----------



## Barebowyer

*Nice job!*

Great job fellas!  Just posted some kills from this past season in the general TRAD kills post...Deer, Bear, Turkey, Hogs...Shoot straight and be safe!


----------

